# Mavis and Russell



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw it today :wink: amazing what you CAN CAN capture on a phone :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh no Russell will kill me as he didnt know it was published


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> Oh no Russell will kill me as he didnt know it was published


You are safe Mavis it is only on You Tube :wink:

Not really it was a private viewing :wink: but hey I bet we could raise some money if Sue was to put it on You Tube LOL what do you think :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now that really has whetted our appetites ........... :lol: 

If you could happen to let the link slip...... it will put many members out of their fevered state...... 

Mind you imagination works wonders :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Don't worry Mavis my dear, It wasnt published - I showed it to Nette on my iPhone when we met up today!  I promised Russell I wouldn't publish it on the forum and I am a lady of my word I promise!  

Sue xxx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell gave me a lesson and I havent got my balance at the moment.
He has such lovely long legs for the dance though. :wink: 

Blame Sue for the uncovering as im sure thats where Nette got it from.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Don't worry Mavis my dear, It wasnt published - I showed it to Nette on my iPhone when we met up today!  I promised Russell I wouldn't publish it on the forum and I am a lady of my word I promise!
> 
> Sue xxx


Spoilsport.......................we could have bribed Russ for an invite to his dinner party :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Now that really has whetted our appetites ........... :lol:
> 
> If you could happen to let the link slip...... it will put many members out of their fevered state......
> 
> ...


If Russell agrees I will put the link on as i couldnt upset my Russell


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh go on. We are all friends here :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> Russell gave me a lesson and I havent got my balance at the moment.
> He has such lovely long legs for the dance though. :wink:
> 
> Blame Sue for the uncovering as im sure thats where Nette got it from.


I only saw it on the phone Mavis :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sure Russell is game for a laugh


Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell will be in bed now so lets wait to see what he says tomorrow. :wink: 
nette look what you have started --go to the naughty corner and take sue with you. :evil:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> Russell will be in bed now so lets wait to see what he says tomorrow. :wink:
> nette look what you have started --go to the naughty corner and take sue with you. :evil:


I only watched it on Sue's phone 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Was this Mavis and a young man by the name of Russell.

dave p

I have contacts in low places. :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

And this is how it should be done 

Dave you are in the naughty corner too :evil:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I see , Russell should have worn frillies and sussies etc.

My source shall remain anonymous.
An ally may be needed later.

dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nah, the first vid is MUCH better, more energy, more enthusiasm and really great looking lady too! I could not make any comment about Russell (was he on there???) 8O 

I wish I had the energy to complete that, mind you does Russell now sing soprano in the local choir after that final feat?? :lol: 8) 

Dave :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was not sure who the participants were as the info was passed on to me.
worldwide viewers, fame, and fortune. :wink: 

dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> worldwide viewers, fame, and fortune. :wink:
> 
> dave p


or perhaps;






:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Always look on the bright side of life.

dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Naughty corner Penquin :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Who was the camera person

dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No idea, but the naughty corner is getting awfully crowded, who's turn is it to breathe ?


:lol: :lol: :lol: 8O 

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well the cameraman/woman for that particular video was NOT me that's for sure! I was sat to the right during the impromptu Can Can show and I promised Russell that I would NOT publish mine - so I just want to make sure that Russell and Mavis know that I'm definitely NOT the guilty cameraman/woman!!!!!! :? 

But now it's out in the open, let me be the first to applaud both Mavis and Russell and say how very impressed I was with the afternoon's entertainment! Both were great sports and they made everyone's day! Canterbury was a great meet and everyone had a jolly good time!  

Sue


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

And it certainly wasn't me who took the video!

It has only been since that Canterbury weekend that I have realised that I can take them with my new phone.

The hospitality and food at the golf club were excellent, when are we going there again?!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Can Can*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I am sure Russell is game for a laugh
> 
> Dave p


Who do you think you are, Michael Kelly or Sarah Kennedy? Gosh I am going back a few years.

At least I was not hammered on that clip, which is a first, transforming travel, if ever there was one!

Joking apart, I had a dabble of the Can Can in the summer on a campsite and then went for lessons. With a bit of music, and a young lady to hand....just don't even think about what I wore for the lessons!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canterbury*



Invicta said:


> And it certainly wasn't me who took the video!
> 
> It has only been since that Canterbury weekend that I have realised that I can take them with my new phone.
> 
> The hospitality and food at the golf club were excellent, when are we going there again?!


Morning

I have a couple of dates in mind and will start a pre Christmas shopping and dinner weekend meet thread later.

Are you able to assist with the meal organisation if needed?

Russell


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What an excelent thread - showing the versatility of what MHF can bring! Well done to the two stars Mavis and Russell for their enthusiasm and willingness to share (albeit a little reluctantly to start with). :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Can Can*



Rapide561 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure Russell is game for a laugh
> ...


Russell I thought you would be so angry with me and I couldn't sleep for the worry of it  
It was a great time and I loved every minute of it.
Maybe if i keep practising we can can a real show next time. :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Penquin said:


> No idea, but the naughty corner is getting awfully crowded, who's turn is it to breathe ?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O
> 
> Dave


Ok you can can come out of the naughty corner today all of you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Her hee Mavis - well I was worried too, so you have my sympathy lol 

You see I had promised Russell that I wouldn't put the video that I did on the forum and I was fretting that he may think it was the video I'd filmed and that I had broken my promise! I would never do that, so I was quite concerned when I went to bed!

It was a great weekend tho and it's nice that others can see just how much fun these MHF meets are, especially when attended by exuburant and friendly characters like yourself and our Russell! 

Sue xxx


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Mavis & Russell EXCELLENT


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Great video....well done you two!!! Looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So will the true identity of the camera work ever be known. :? 
My source definatly was not at the meet and has never met either of the artistes.

off to dig the drive out again, apointment at hospital

dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> So will the true identity of the camera work ever be known. :?
> My source definatly was not at the meet and has never met either of the artistes.
> 
> off to dig the drive out again, apointment at hospital
> ...


Ok  Ray is the Culprit (a very proud Husband)  he wanted it on our web site.
But Sonesta has a better version as it is longer :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Canterbury*



Rapide561 said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> > And it certainly wasn't me who took the video!
> ...


PRE CHRISTMAS 8O 8O 8O Russ it is the 6th of Jan...................................now even you are beating Tesco to it 8O :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations Ray
I award you the unoficial Camera man of the year award.
And to go along with that an OBE for services to Comedy.


Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Russell I have just watched the version on you tube...............do you remember your post last year, when you wanted a doo-dar :wink: I see you got one to dance with :wink: where did they come from LOL


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ray has very good reason to be proud of you Mavis and I, only having met you for the first time at Canterbury, feel very proud and honoured to have made your acquaintance too! I should think after many years of being happily married to such a fun loving and lovely wife, Ray is simply bursting with pride!!!! 

I can't wait for the next time we all meet up and I hope Nette gets to meet you then too!

Sue xxx


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Ray has very good reason to be proud of you Mavis and I, only having met you for the first time at Canterbury, feel very proud and honoured to have made your acquaintance too! I should think after many years of being happily married to such a fun loving and lovely wife, Ray is simply bursting with pride!!!!
> 
> I can't wait for the next time we all meet up and I hope Nette gets to meet you then too!
> 
> Sue xxx


We were fortunate enough to meet Mavis and Ray at Shepton last autumn - and feel really privileged to know the pair of them. They are a very good example of how to make marriage work!

Give and take from both, and yes I would agree Ray has an immense amount to be proud of.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Good on you Mavis & Russell, for having the brass neck to get up and have a go.

Now then, was that our friends Doug & Elaine (Carper) sat on the left of the screen, and Gerald (geraldandannie) sat to the right?

Well done Ray,

Jock.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

What a great video of two absolutely wonderful people. Mavis and Russell two bright MHFacts stars. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> Good on you Mavis & Russell, for having the brass neck to get up and have a go.
> 
> Now then, was that our friends Doug & Elaine (Carper) sat on the left of the screen, and Gerald (geraldandannie) sat to the right?
> 
> ...


Yes Jock you are right Carper (dougie was there) and Gerald who had a very muddy dog as she rolled in the mud :roll: 
It was a great weekend.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It took a while to come out!! What a lovely weekend that was (apart from the rain of course!!).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas*

Standby for a pre Christmas Canterbury meet being launched

Nette - the doo dar came from Ebay and the seller was in Ramsgate. The doo dar rattles and flashes different colours. It was a god send in Majorca in the bars etc and will earn it's crust on the North Sea Ferry, dancing to Valerie!

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell you only want the cans for Tesco points as they are easy to get to. :lol: 
Look forward to a Pre Christmas meet we could do the Bolero next 
A Torvil and Dean act :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> : Russell ........... Look forward to a Pre Christmas meet we could do the Bolero next - A Torvil and Dean act :wink:


Ooh Mavis and I could do the dance of the 77 veils lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dance*

Or my favourite,

side, forward back and side step side, back replace and cha cha cha!

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas*



Rapide561 said:


> Standby for a pre Christmas Canterbury meet being launched
> 
> Nette - the doo dar came from Ebay and the seller was in Ramsgate. The doo dar rattles and flashes different colours. It was a god send in Majorca in the bars etc and will earn it's crust on the North Sea Ferry, dancing to Valerie!
> 
> Russell


Aw you said you wanted a doo dar to do Valerie :wink: hey look at Sue's avator...............she is telling porkies about her age again :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Age*

Lying about age? So am I! I don't blooming know how old I am now!

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Age*



Rapide561 said:


> Lying about age? So am I! I don't blooming know how old I am now!
> 
> Russell


About twelve months older.......................than this time last year :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > : Russell ........... Look forward to a Pre Christmas meet we could do the Bolero next - A Torvil and Dean act :wink:
> ...


Lovely Avitar Sue.

Yes and how about Riverdance --it would look like a Mexican Wave with our Boosom's


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> Good on you Mavis & Russell, for having the brass neck to get up and have a go.
> 
> Now then, was that our friends Doug & Elaine (Carper) sat on the left of the screen, and Gerald (geraldandannie) sat to the right?
> 
> ...


I didn't know that Ray had done that.....did you notice that i had grey highlights put in my hair? :roll:

I could see that Sue was filming with her iPhone but she was on the other table.

I think i have the pictures on my camera. I must have a look

It was a good meal with good company...it was a shame you couldn't make it Jock

Doug


----------

